# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  I dont believe that  pile!

## Bobcatbilly56

Now the other day I'm working with one of my co-workers at an automobile shop & I telling him I hope my chickens come through other wise I'm going hungry tonight the way this weeks pay checks looking ( I Live alone with my daughters and little boy you can only imagine the frustration!) So he has the nerve to says me " Oh I hear ya" Better get good with picking grass & weeds this economy sucks "so on so on" which left me little bit curious -? What the hell was he talking about? I started doing research ever since and it seems legit you can eat these " weeds " in your yard and those so called "flowers" and people boil it and eat it raw...I Think they're just smoking weed!! or its some type of magic trick, I don't feel safe putting that stuff in my kids mouth. Thers no proof of people surviving of that stuff, no numbers, no myths debunked sounds like a load pletuee. I want proof atleast , testimonials anything other than Oh you can just put it in a pot click your hills3 times..

----------


## crashdive123

Well --- you found the wild edibles section of the forum.  I'm guessing you didn't bother reading any of the threads in it did you?

----------


## Rick

I smell a troll.

----------


## TXyakr

And you think I ramble... ha ha ha

Buy some Imodium AD to go with those weeds...

Edit: I would strongly discourage anyone who lacks a great deal of discipline and common sense from eating anything they find growing in the wild. This should only be done with a great deal of research and preferably with the personal one-on-one assistance of a highly skilled individual who has years of experience foraging for edible plants in that particular environment over a wide range of seasons. This way you may be able to avoid toxins and bouts of dysentery or far worse.

The same thing goes of many methods of purifying water. I have seen many people I camped with use excellent purification devices incorrectly and get water in their containers that was NOT pure.

----------


## Winnie

Here you go!

http://www.eattheweeds.com/

Fill yer boots. :Clown:

----------


## hunter63

I'm thinking "drive by".......
Anyway.....
So you are gonna stop by and call out anyone/everyone that has harvested "weed" in the yard(garden?) for food....... as a pile?
That is classy.

Well,.... Welcome to the forum...there is an intro section at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

----------


## kyratshooter

I am with Rick and Hunter!

Never trust a thread that is started at 4am.

Especially if it is a first post by a new member, is about foraging for eatables and includes the word "pile".

The real giveaway is that the new member, first time posting in the middle of the night, claims to be from Georgia and knows nothing about "Poke salad"!

----------


## Wildthang

We sure have been getting some doozies here lately!

----------


## pete lynch

> ...What the hell was he talking about?..


What, indeed!

----------


## 1stimestar

You don't believe in it?  It's not the Easter Bunny.  Take this opportunity to educate yourself on wild edibles.

----------


## LowKey

I think I'd be sure the chickens didn't land a pile on any weeds you might be eatin.

----------


## hunter63

Should maybe be careful when picking and eating weeds right close to the deck......I thought as I was whizzing away, off the deck........
Grass sure is greener....LOL

----------


## Bobcatbilly56

Oh Sir' being a Georgian I've picked my fair share of trees all deliciuons'
And I've attempted to steal a squirrel nut & birds berries or two - But when you tell me there's food on the ground?  I call that my good man -- baaloney( barnes brand ) . I never done seen no animal eating no weeds and boiling them and collecting "dandelions" and "lambsquarter" ....this "chickweed" stuff. You can cut it cook it up & package it but I ain't buying that dopemein your selling if I don't get it from a pharmacy and It doesnt do wat the doctor says. Now on a mushroom hike  I've plucked a couple added boiland barbeque sauce but even that wasn't what you call savioury, not to mention a brown mushroom vomit incident . I guess the taste isn't that important we live a life spices so to say a plant will taste like a fresh sausage corn dog & waffles in the morning is absurd, but you want me to eat weeds thats a weedeaters job not mine! Why would I put the mouth I use to kiss my girls goodnight on something called crabgrass.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

Don't we have a rule about smoking the weeds you find out in the woods while you are posting on the forum?

Anyone getting any positive information transfer here or am I the only one just seeing someone wanting to argue?

----------


## Winnie

> Don't we have a rule about smoking the weeds you find out in the woods while you are posting on the forum?
> 
> Anyone getting any positive information transfer here or am I the only one just seeing someone wanting to argue?


No, but for once, I was in a good mood yesterday and I did my best to put some info out there, what folk choose to do with it is up to them. I even went to the trouble of providing a US link. 'Spose there's no fixing some kinds of stupid.

----------


## pete lynch

Tick tock tick tock...

----------


## crashdive123

> Tick tock tick tock...


The tock done ticked.  He be gone - relegated back to his mom's basement.

----------


## Rick

What a loser. He must live a lonely existence to have to come on a forum to stir up excitement in his life.

----------


## Wildthang

Do they have schools in Georgia :Confused:

----------


## hunter63

Well, That was two posts.....a record?

----------


## crashdive123

Nah.  We've gotten troll re-registering and gave them the boot before the finished their first post.

----------


## hunter63

Good job...Carry on.....

----------


## oldsoldier

> Oh Sir' being a Georgian I've picked my fair share of trees all deliciuons'
> And I've attempted to steal a squirrel nut & birds berries or two - But when you tell me there's food on the ground?  I call that my good man -- baaloney( barnes brand ) . I never done seen no animal eating no weeds and boiling them and collecting "dandelions" and "lambsquarter" ....this "chickweed" stuff. You can cut it cook it up & package it but I ain't buying that dopemein your selling if I don't get it from a pharmacy and It doesnt do wat the doctor says. Now on a mushroom hike  I've plucked a couple added boiland barbeque sauce but even that wasn't what you call savioury, not to mention a brown mushroom vomit incident . I guess the taste isn't that important we live a life spices so to say a plant will taste like a fresh sausage corn dog & waffles in the morning is absurd, but you want me to eat weeds thats a weedeaters job not mine! Why would I put the mouth I use to kiss my girls goodnight on something called crabgrass.


 :Confused1:  HELP!!! I've attempted to read this 4 times! Still can't understand it. Does anyone here know what the heck he's attempting to say please.

----------


## crashdive123

Gee....I thought he said ban me.......so I did.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Do they have schools in Georgia


Well they kin'da have schools in GA.  The buildings are there, and the kids have to show up but what work is done remains a mystery.

Seems the teachers have to go to some extreme measures to get the class past the standardized testing.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlant...eating_scandal

These administrators and teachers were actually charged with racketeering/conspiracy under the RICO statutes and sentenced to up to 12 years in prison.

----------


## Wildthang

> Well they kin'da have schools in GA.  The buildings are there, and the kids have to show up but what work is done remains a mystery.
> 
> Seems the teachers have to go to some extreme measures to get the class past the standardized testing.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlant...eating_scandal
> 
> These administrators and teachers were actually charged with racketeering/conspiracy under the RICO statutes and sentenced to up to 12 years in prison.


Sad.........just Sad!!!

----------


## Wildthang

> Oh Sir' being a Georgian I've picked my fair share of trees all deliciuons'
> And I've attempted to steal a squirrel nut & birds berries or two - But when you tell me there's food on the ground?  I call that my good man -- baaloney( barnes brand ) . I never done seen no animal eating no weeds and boiling them and collecting "dandelions" and "lambsquarter" ....this "chickweed" stuff. You can cut it cook it up & package it but I ain't buying that dopemein your selling if I don't get it from a pharmacy and It doesnt do wat the doctor says. Now on a mushroom hike  I've plucked a couple added boiland barbeque sauce but even that wasn't what you call savioury, not to mention a brown mushroom vomit incident . I guess the taste isn't that important we live a life spices so to say a plant will taste like a fresh sausage corn dog & waffles in the morning is absurd, but you want me to eat weeds thats a weedeaters job not mine! Why would I put the mouth I use to kiss my girls goodnight on something called crabgrass.


After reading this several times, I can only assume this guy was on Meth :Scared:

----------


## MrFixIt

> Do they have schools in Georgia


Yes, we do.

----------


## nell67

> After reading this several times, I can only assume this guy was on Meth


 Common Core Meth at that.

----------

